# Tim Burton's Alice



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2010)

For those of you who have seen the Tim's version, I am wondering who is your favorite character & why.


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 16, 2010)

My inner voice (aka my husband) told me to pick the Mad Hatter. But i love more, The Red and White queen (I LOVE Helena and Ms. Hathaway) All the characters were really brought to life. Another Masterpiece from Mr. Burton.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2010)

Hatter. The manic/depressive moods and the futterwack. And the hair.  Loved the movie.

"Lost my muchness, have I?"


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2010)

I was partial to the white queen. She wanted so badly to be dark but that damned oath she took kept her from it. You could see the darkeness in her eyes & her grin though...


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh can't vote yet as still to see the movie, hoping to get out thurday night to see it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 20, 2010)

I love Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter, I think they just go so well together...can I choose two?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2010)

They were a HOTT couple in Sweeney Todd!


----------



## Healinya (Mar 20, 2010)

Johnny Depp can play a man in a coma with bandages on his head - I will still love his movies...

*sigh* I've been in love with him since the series premiere of 21 jump street. gosh.. as a pre-teen I can't tell you how many times I rewound and slow-motioned his death scene in nightmare on elm street.. and he's just gotten sexier and sexier lol.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes he is like a fine wine, he just keeps getting better.
I read somewhere that he is meant to be a doing a movie with Angelina Jolie and his gf/fiance put her foot down and said no way. Can't say I blame her.
I never had a thing for pirates before him, but after Cap'n Jack Sparrow I would have been quite happy to dragged off to the gallows. Savvy?  
I've always been more of a vampire girl...
Oh Johnny Depp as a vampire.....swoon!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2010)

> I would have been quite happy to dragged off to the gallows. Savvy?



DITTO!


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, can you imagine such a magnetic vampire!  I loved him as the Hatter....my DD took me to see it in 3D this week and I have been begging my DH to take me to see it again asap....

Okay, I picked the Hatter because Johnny Depp brought so much added dimension to his absolutely _futterwackin'_ portrayal!     Gotta say that the whole cast were amazing too.

Tanya


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 25, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I've always been more of a vampire girl...
> Oh Johnny Depp as a vampire.....swoon!!!!


 Oh geez, i would have a VIP card to me theater and break my dvd player it that ever happened. Im glad DH likes him too. we NEVER disagree when it comes to movies with him. Oh but Don Juan with fangs..yeeeeeaaaaaa buddy..(where the hell is the drool smilie when you need it)


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you guys really like the hatter or was it just  JD?


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 5, 2010)

Have not seen the film yet but I am a big Johnny fan too. Probably comes from watching him evolve from a hot, pensive teen on 21 Jump Street into a brooding, quirky young man... and then into a mega-versatile, unconventional and socially conscious father. Not too many actors can grow up on the screen like that and survive intact.

I'm probably one of the few JD fans who is not into the whole pirate thing but I loved him as the free-spirited nomad in "Chocolat". And anything he does with Tim Burton is almost sure to turn to gold.


----------



## Healinya (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/87201/21-jump ... eet-part-1

c'mon, click it... you know you want to... at least watch theme song lol.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh gee... I watched a bit...


----------

